# circle becomes an egg on caps help



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

When I do a circle on a cap it becoms an egg.
Also it does not embroider between the lines.
At first I thought it was pull and pus problem. But I let it design especially for caps. I think it is a hoop problem but I don't know what I am doing wrong 
I work on a Barudan singlehead and heven't done many capes before.
Letters look great but as soon as I use shapes it goes wrong
Who knows the answer to my (hooping) problem.
I tried backing and caps allready backed but nothing there...


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

can you post a pic of a cap showing the problem or can you post the design so we can look at it.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

bungy said:


> can you post a pic of a cap showing the problem or can you post the design so we can look at it.


great plan,
but I am not in the store today I will post a pic tommorow thnks for your help.
I really think it is the way I hoop it (270 degree)


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Rene, glad to see you are still having fun. 
This problem will almost certainly be a backing problem. I have had it so many times. You will need to use on every cap, even the ones with the mesh inside, a fairly thick and stable tear away backing. Ensure the cap is as tight as possible in the hoop and as close to the needle base plate as possible. 
You will find this problem with circles and with squares. You might have to digitise the top of the cicle/square a little wider so it sews out in the correct shape. 
Good luck..
Earl


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

What is your machine speed.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys,
My speed: I tested it at 900 but when it wasn't good I reseted it to 300
Earl thanks again man I tried the backing but not intensivly yet. I will do it tommorow morning.
you all can see the photos I hop I attached.
There are two little balls on my capframe wich I can adjust 
Would that be of any help?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Where on the cap are you sewing this design?


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Rene, bring those balls down as low as possible so the cap fits tight to the needle plate. And yes, reduce machine speed if you have to down to 700. 
Earl.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

JAF said:


> Where on the cap are you sewing this design?


 Yep the photo isn't that well hehe i am sorry.
I centered it on the front of the cap.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

I will try Earls tip tommorow or maybe tonight (it is 21:04 now in the Netherlands) around 00:00 o' clock if my wife lets me hehehe


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I just took a webinar by Joyce Jagger [[email protected]] in regards to pull comp. I thought of you and thought you might like to contact her. She teaches embroidery principles.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Rene.
Are you going to Fespa in Muenchen at the end of June? If so I might see you there. 
Earl


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Is that cap structured or not?
It doesn't look like it is.
By structured I mean, is there a lining inside the front panels of the cap making the crown firm at the front.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Judy,

The only thing is My digitizer who normaly performs well did design it for a cap and normaly I don't have troubles with teh push and pull effects.
But the adress is very handy


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Earl Smith said:


> Rene, bring those balls down as low as possible so the cap fits tight to the needle plate. And yes, reduce machine speed if you have to down to 700.
> Earl.


Hello Earl, I just had the change to look at the cap frame.
The balls were down already as much as possible.
But I can adjust them to the front and back also. That was the adjustment I was asking about 
So there are 4 screws on it (barudan elite pro II like yours)
Two to adjust the high and low level and two to adjust it to the front and back. Maybe You adjusted them as well, or didn't you touch the two screws I refer to now?


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

When I do a cap with a high front I will bring the balls forwards. But most of the caps I do have a maximum 5cm high stitch area so I leave the balls at half way. For your interest, I buy many caps from www.headwear.com.au www.daiber.de and www.l-shop-team.de Might be a useful supplier there for you. 
Earl


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

I tried the backing and it goes better now not very good but better I will post some pictures tommorow. Thanks all you guys for your help!

Earl I didn't see your mail about the fespa in munich. I am sorry, Yes I want to go but I didn't see Barudan on the list Is there embroidery on this messe?


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok done the backing, hooping on my 270 degree capframe works better now.(paid more attention).
Scaled the logo from 5cm to 4 cm and now it looks good.

Thanks to all of you


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted. 
Barudan are not exhibiting at Fespa but they are on a guest on the stand of either Madiera or Wilcom software. I am not sure which one. Only with our smaller machine and not the big ones. 
Earl


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Earl Smith said:


> Glad you got it sorted.
> Barudan are not exhibiting at Fespa but they are on a guest on the stand of either Madiera or Wilcom software. I am not sure which one. Only with our smaller machine and not the big ones.
> Earl


I think I will be going. Maybe we see eachother there. are you going
I am interested in the AFS system but can't find the price of that do you what it costs?


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry Rene, I dont know the price, but if you look on the Madiera site you will find it there. IMHO I think its too expensive for us little people. 
Closer to the time of the Messe I will let you know which day I am going. 
Earl.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

275 for the AFS and 75 for the paper in the USA. According to the madeira us site.
I thought with this system you don't have trouble to embroid a cap so your circle doesn't become an egg.
But after your tips it is getting better anyway.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello earl are you going to The fespa in München ?
I am thinking of going if it is not to busy in the store


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello you all I bought a new machine and bought the Afs with it.
I Will let you know when it arrives and tell you my findings in a week or three


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Rene,
No I cannot go to Munchen. I have had three big orders these last two weeks and I must get them done. Thats a problem with only two machines. Every order takes time. Maybe we will meet up at the next Viscom or the Embroidery Messe. It would be interesting to meet you. Or I come to sunny Holland. 
Also I am interested to know how you get on with the AFS device. Costs etc. 
Earl


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Earl Smith said:


> Hi Rene,
> No I cannot go to Munchen. I have had three big orders these last two weeks and I must get them done. Thats a problem with only two machines. Every order takes time. Maybe we will meet up at the next Viscom or the Embroidery Messe. It would be interesting to meet you. Or I come to sunny Holland.
> Also I am interested to know how you get on with the AFS device. Costs etc.
> Earl


Hehehe Same here.
I would like to go but it is to busy now.
I bought a second singlehead I am still wondering if a 4 would be better but I got a lot of work now but in the furture I don't know. I will let you know about the AFS I got a good deal on it when I bought the new machine it is coming after the Fespa cause my supplier is there. Also You are always welcome but sunny Holland is always that sunny hehehe


----------

